# Taco Bell run!



## Fiver (Sep 4, 2009)

I need a chicken chalupa in a bad way. Put your orders in now because I'm hitting the drive-thru in ten minutes.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 5, 2009)

Nacho supreme


----------



## Fiver (Sep 5, 2009)

Dude, yes. That sounds good too. And some of that fake guacamole that only Taco Bell can totally make to not taste like guac. My mouth is watering.

---------- Post added at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------

Train's leaving. I'll be getting extras, because you all know you're craving Taco Bell tonight, too.

I look out for you guys, you know.


----------



## NicNak (Sep 5, 2009)

2 Chicken Soft Taco's and that Fries supreme, Please 

Oh and an extra large rootbeer, i am really thirsty 

Thank you muchos!


----------



## Fiver (Sep 5, 2009)

Lucky for you, I haven't left yet. The drive-thru is open til 2AM.


----------



## NicNak (Sep 5, 2009)

And I guess by the time you get across the Windsor boarder, and to Toronto.  It will be about 4am :teehee:

Daniels order will be very cold by the time you get it to him though. Not sure if you would want to deliever his first.


----------



## Fiver (Sep 5, 2009)

It'll be longer than that. The US State Dept starting requiring a passport to go from Detroit to Windsor as of July. I don't have a passport, and even being born in Quebec isn't going to help me here (not that it's helped me before, but there could be a first.) I plan on eating it all by myself anyway.


----------



## NicNak (Sep 5, 2009)

Fiver said:


> It'll be longer than that. The US State Dept starting requiring a passport to go from Detroit to Windsor as of July. I don't have a passport, and even being born in Quebec isn't going to help me here (not that it's helped me before, but there could be a first.) I plan on eating it all by myself anyway.



Meanie 

To get to Daniel will not require a passport at least.

Wonder if Taco Bell is better quality food there, than it is here.  

I do not hear good things about their meat quality.


----------



## Fiver (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah! That's the beauty of Taco Bell! There is no quality!

Okay, I'm off! I'll be thinking of you.


----------

